# Smurf Blue Dye?



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 20, 2004)

According to the IJF: "The official colour standards for Judogi blue are between pantone numbers No. 18-4051 and No. 18-4039 on the TP panton scale and between No. 285 or No. 286 on the print pantone scale."

So if your $380.00 blue judogi fades or gets dirty and you need to 're-blue' it, where do you go for a bottle of the above 'smurf blue' dye?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> According to the IJF: "The official colour standards for Judogi blue are between pantone numbers No. 18-4051 and No. 18-4039 on the TP panton scale and between No. 285 or No. 286 on the print pantone scale."
> 
> So if your $380.00 blue judogi fades or gets dirty and you need to 're-blue' it, where do you go for a bottle of the above 'smurf blue' dye?


Wal-mart.  They have everything


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 20, 2004)

For a person who does not like blue judogis, why would you wonder about re-dyeing the blue color?

- Ceicei


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick, you don't have to re dye it, the evil of the demons you have to sign a pact with to get the blue gi keeps the blue a fresh, crisp color.


----------



## ace (Sep 21, 2004)

Whats The Big Deal With The Color Blue????
I alway's Thought It was skill that mattered to any Martial Art.

Judo Gene Lebell Sports a PINK Gi
Jimmy Pedro a Black & Yellow

Sport Ju Jitsu(all White) has This Same Problem
All tho They Use White Belt Red Belt Concept

When are Fights hit The Floor We Look Like a Bundel od Laundry
in a dryer. That Y When i compete in MMA I  a less Then Formal
Out Fit.

I just do not Understand  Y the Color is such a Big Deal


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not a big deal.  Patrick here is an issue troll.  Since the other threads about blue gi's and the $portification of judo have died, he decided to start a new one.  Frankly, even I am getting tired of this conversation.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> Whats The Big Deal With The Color Blue????
> I alway's Thought It was skill that mattered to any Martial Art.
> 
> Judo Gene Lebell Sports a PINK Gi
> ...


It doesn't surprise me that a practitioner of a hybrid martial art would not be concerned about mixed color uniforms.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> It's not a big deal. Patrick here is an issue troll. Since the other threads about blue gi's and the $portification of judo have died, he decided to start a new one. Frankly, even I am getting tired of this conversation.


*OOHH MYY GOOODNESSS:  I DRANK A BOTTLE OF BLUE GI DYE!*


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> For a person who does not like blue judogis, why would you wonder about re-dyeing the blue color?
> 
> - Ceicei


Because all the various tones of faded blue gi's are very annoying.  And I was wondering how does one re-tint their very expensive smurf blue judo gi?


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick,

I have never been to a judo tournament, so I will put this question to you and all the people who have.

Have you ever seen a judge or ref running around with a color chart yelling at people for having a substandard shade of color?  Really, what is the point of this thread other than to restart a your favorite issue to troll about.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> Patrick,
> 
> I have never been to a judo tournament, so I will put this question to you and all the people who have.
> 
> Have you ever seen a judge or ref running around with a color chart yelling at people for having a substandard shade of color? Really, what is the point of this thread other than to restart a your favorite issue to troll about.


You, or your sensei, will receive a verbal rebuke, for dirty or unkept judo gi's or will not be allowed to compete if the gi is much too unkept, including a very faded blue gi. And if somebody has paid $300.00, or more, for a custom fitted Mizuno or Kwon blue gi, chances are they are simply not going to toss it and buy another one.

SO HOW DO YOU REPAIR YOUR EXPENSIVE AND VERY FADED BLUE GI? But since you've never been to a judo tournament, why are you spending so much time on a judo thread?


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

I see.  I would recomend using a detergent that is color safe then.  Proper care in the wash should help, I would imagine.  So, I guess my bottom line is take good care of it.

As to why I spend so much time here in the Judo forum when I don't study it...are you suggesting that since I have never been to any tournaments, I am somehow not worthy to be here at Martial Talk at all?


----------



## ace (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> It doesn't surprise me that a practitioner of a hybrid martial art would not be concerned about mixed color uniforms.




I choose to be a Hybrid Martial Artist
Because My Mind is Open.

I have Trained in Traditional & Modern Martial Arts
as Well as Wrestling , KickBoxing Bla Bla Bla

Rather Than go under a Singel Dis or Quote Everything
I've done Since I was 2 it's far Easy to Say What I am
And That is Hybrid. I can go in no matter what Im wearing.
********************************************
The Color Makes little Difference in the End.
Weather it's Sport or Street it's the Final Score That Matters
Oute GENE LEBELL**


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought the whole purpose (addressed in another one of Patrick's threads) of the white judogi, at its inception, was to eliminate class issues in training. Why then emphasize that a judogi may cost $380.00 - surely another class issue, regardless of color?

Wash in cold water with color-safe detergent to prevent fading.

ETA:



> It doesn't surprise me that a practitioner of a hybrid martial art would not be concerned about mixed color uniforms.


 Making a snobbish and arrogant snark about someone else's training does not help you at all.  Courtesy would be considerate.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> I see. I would recomend using a detergent that is color safe then. Proper care in the wash should help, I would imagine. So, I guess my bottom line is take good care of it.
> 
> As to why I spend so much time here in the Judo forum when I don't study it...are you suggesting that since I have never been to any tournaments, I am somehow not worthy to be here at Martial Talk at all?


I am inquiring why somebody who spends so much time on a judo thread making rude comments without contributing to the knowledge of judo, or asking intelligent question regarding judo, should spend so much time on a thread that he contributes nothing but harsh criticism of an art he clearly doesn't understand; nor contributes anything worth reading by other Martial Talk readers?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I thought the whole purpose (addressed in another one of Patrick's threads) of the white judogi, at its inception, was to eliminate class issues in training. Why then emphasize that a judogi may cost $380.00 - surely another class issue, regardless of color?
> 
> Wash in cold water with color-safe detergent to prevent fading.


That is a normal and routine procedure for any judo gi, yet the blue gi's do manage to fade over time.  So when an IJF smurf blue gi fades to a light shade of windex, and the thing costs over $300.00, how would you Feisty Mouse, re-blue the hideous thing?

P.S. Have you ever donned a uwagi?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't speak for the rest of us, Patrick. I enjoy IamBaytor's posts, as I enjoy the vast majority of posters here. 

It is your opinion he brings nothing to discussions, but that is only one opinion.



> P.S. Have you ever donned a uwagi?


 Why do you ask?  I'll answer your questions if you answer others' questions.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

[/QUOTE] It is your opinion he brings nothing to discussions, but that is only one opinion. [/QUOTE] 

Errr, I've been initiating the discussions?

So, to remain on-topic, how would you re-dye a badly faded blue gi (obviously you have experience in this subject or else you would be spending so much time on this judo thread, right?).


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

you were fun to play with at first, "patrick"....but now you are just becoming rude and snippish now that people have found out your agenda...

i enjoy IamBaytor's posts very much...he may not know much about judo...but he sure can spot a troll...

also, i would stop attacking people's training and experience when you yourself have given no proof as to your own training and experience in judo...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 21, 2004)

He's a troll, they're not by nature


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

> Errr, I've been initiating the discussions?
> 
> So, to remain on-topic, how would you re-dye a badly faded blue gi (obviously you have experience in this subject or else you would be spending so much time on this judo thread, right?).


Doesn't mean you control them.

Are you telling me *you've* had experience re-dying a badly faded blue judogi?  I thought they were an abomination to you.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean you control them.
> 
> Are you telling me *you've* had experience re-dying a badly faded blue judogi? I thought they were an abomination to you.


 
I have zero experience with the abyssmal thing - That is why I am asking the question:  how do you re-dye the ugly blue judo gi?

Any intelligent and civil response would be welcomed.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

So why assume I have dealt with a blue judogi?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> So why assume I have dealt with a blue judogi?


Why are you on this thread writing about it?


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Any intelligent and civil response would be welcomed.


that's a two way street, "patrick".....


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> I am inquiring why somebody who spends so much time on a judo thread making rude comments without contributing to the knowledge of judo, or asking intelligent question regarding judo, should spend so much time on a thread that he contributes nothing but harsh criticism of an art he clearly doesn't understand; nor contributes anything worth reading by other Martial Talk readers?


Ah...now the personal attacks.  Thank you for proving my point, Patrick.  I would like to make the following points.
1.  I never said anything harsh about Judo.  I did, however, say some things about you in particular.  It can be summed up in that I think you are an issue troll.  I also said things about people in general who think that wearing a certain color uniform is more important than good training.

2.  I have asked a few questions here and there, and have enjoyed learning more about this style in general.

3.  My post count: 165.  Your post count: 348.  Who is spending more time here?

4.  You are the one who is harshly critical of things.  Ok, I am too, but that that's just of trolls.

Now, to get back on topic.  I think that if you fail to take proper care of your gi, it will fade out.  I also think that if you take such shabby care of it, you must be able to afford a new one, because you don't care enough about it to take preventative measures.

In closing, I would like to say something laced with profanity and directed at you, but I'll settle for this.  Found another picture of you.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Feisty Mouse*
> _So why assume I have dealt with a blue judogi?_
> 
> ...


 I'm not writing about it - although I already gave my advice.  I am addressing your inconsistencies across threads.  If you loathe the blue judogi so much, why do you care how to redye it?  I would just make sure it did not fade out in the first place.  You?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> Ah...now the personal attacks. Thank you for proving my point, Patrick. I would like to make the following points.
> 1. I never said anything harsh about Judo. I did, however, say some things about you in particular. It can be summed up in that I think you are an issue troll. I also said things about people in general who think that wearing a certain color uniform is more important than good training.
> 
> 2. I have asked a few questions here and there, and have enjoyed learning more about this style in general.
> ...


*THE INCONSIDERATE FLAMER!*


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

I could say something...but I won't.  You do make me laugh sometimes Patrick.


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

you're losing it patrick...you don't even try do superficial research anymore...you've resorted to personal attacks against us here and in other threads...like the "World's Thinnest Book" thread where you attacked myself and others completely unprovoked...i did not respond to that because real judoka know that judo teaches you better values than that...

you can't even attack me for being dead set against your agenda and your "values"...if you check your rep...i gave you some good points for one of your earlier posts about the decline in good judo in national competitions, which i 'm sure a mod or admin can verify...it was when your arguments lost all sense of intelligent debate and civility that i made it almost a personal vendetta to disprove all inane comments...you have yet to prove evidence for any of the outrageous claims you have made, nor have you given any proof for judo education while simultaneously attacking me for only being a rokyu...all this while evidence has been uncovered that you most definitely aren't who you say you are and are lying about your age as well...

if you wanted to have an intelligent discussion about judo, you came to the right place...if you came to irritate people and flood the board with silly and frivolous thread...you came to the wrong place, but you sure are doing a good job about it...

if you're trying to make us angry you're not doing very well there either...i personally give no weight to anything you say anymore and i bet there are others that feel the same way...your antics are mildly annoying but a source of amusement for us...

keep ahead with your trolling...it doesn't bother me...in fact...i bet you won't even acknowledge this post ever existed...that's alright...i can't stop you, but i can always use a good laugh


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

In all fairness Nick, I was the one that started the mess in the "Worlds Thinnest Book" thread.  Patrick, I have bits of advice for you on dying a gi.
1.  Use a blue sharpie marker.
2.  Google "How to dye clothes".  It has all sorts of advice.  I found this place from doing that.  http://www.tipking.com/tip/4806.html  They like to use Kool Aid and other nontraditional dyes, but otherwise had good info.  This seems like a more serious site about it.  http://www.ask.co.uk/ix.asp?q=how+to+dye+clothes&ac=SHOP&xx=0&qid=9BA21E5436D02D44B28C23E007ABFC1F&p=0&s=0&sp=ix&fn=t&b=0&fo=2&r=10&io=1&fp=4&fr=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Edylon%2Eco%2Euk%2F&adurl=


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> In all fairness Nick, I was the one that started the mess in the "Worlds Thinnest Book" thread. Patrick, I have bits of advice for you on dying a gi.


yes you did slightly provoke him there...but he attacked me there and i hadn't even posted on the thread...and in another thread he called feisty mouse an "arrogant rat" when she hadn't even mentioned him


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> In all fairness Nick, I was the one that started the mess in the "Worlds Thinnest Book" thread. Patrick, I have bits of advice for you on dying a gi.
> 1. Use a blue sharpie marker.
> 2. Google "How to dye clothes". It has all sorts of advice. I found this place from doing that. http://www.tipking.com/tip/4806.html They like to use Kool Aid and other nontraditional dyes, but otherwise had good info. This seems like a more serious site about it. http://www.ask.co.uk/ix.asp?q=how+to+dye+clothes&ac=SHOP&xx=0&qid=9BA21E5436D02D44B28C23E007ABFC1F&p=0&s=0&sp=ix&fn=t&b=0&fo=2&r=10&io=1&fp=4&fr=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Edylon%2Eco%2Euk%2F&adurl=


 
But is their smurf blue dye color between the pantone numbers 18-4051 and 18-4039 on the TP panton scale and between 285 and 286 on the print pantone scale of the official International Judo Federation blue gi tint regulation?  

A glaring mistake like that can get you kicked off the Olympic judo team!


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

If you're on the olympic team, would you have to buy your own gi?


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

told you he wouldn't acknowledge my last post...


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> yes you did slightly provoke him there...but he attacked me there and i hadn't even posted on the thread...and in another thread he called feisty mouse an "arrogant rat" when she hadn't even mentioned him


I just saw that.  I have a plan.  A Modest Proposal, if you will.  Every time he says something blatently trolling, I'm going to kill a kitten.  Next to the cute, dead kitten, I will leave a business card with his name on it.  Also, I may or may not argue his arguements with him anymore.  Because it is practically imposible, I may just argue whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 21, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> If you're on the olympic team, would you have to buy your own gi?


Only if your blue gi does not fall in between the pantone numbers 18-4051 and 18-4039 on the TP panton scale and between 285 and 286 on the print pantone scale as demanded by the International Judo Federation, agreed upon by the International Olympic Committee, and the United States Olympic Committee, yet reluctantly accepted by Japan (who still prefer white gi's), will you have to purchase your own gi if you're on the Olympic judo team.  So yeah, kinda.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually, the French and Indian war was actually the French and Indians working togather as a team against the British!  By the time they figured that out, they were skrewed!


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

hahahahhahahahahah....also, "patrick" you failed to take into account the limiting factors imposed by technology at the time that made personal computing seem to be an impossible achievement...


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> Because all the various tones of faded blue gi's are very annoying. And I was wondering how does one re-tint their very expensive smurf blue judo gi?


Thank you for your reply. I suppose faded gi's annoy you. That's alright for you to hold that opinion. I am not a Judo purist. I do not compete in Judo; I study Judo as a secondary martial art and love how it complements my American Kenpo. 

Within other martial styles, I do know of some martial artists who like their uniforms to look "well-worn" (but not frayed).

That said, some brands do have a tendency to fade more than some others. I do have one heavyweight uniform in the color you call "smurf blue". [Incidentally, that is the one my Judo instructor allows me to wear to my Judo training classes.] 

Other than that uniform, for Kenpo, I also have two white lightweights, one black lightweight [from my original school 18 years ago that still hasn't faded and my oldest son wears it now], one midnight blue heavyweight, and one black heavyweight. I have found the heavyweights tend to fade more than the light/mediumweights. I am not sure why. It could be that the brands I choose aren't expensive and their dye doesn't stick well to thicker fabrics.

Why do I have them? Some have memories attached to them, others serve a more practical purpose. The lightweight ones were from schools when I started out. When I moved up through the ranks and then able to switch from white to color, I did so as soon as I could. I don't know of many females who wanted to keep white uniforms if given a choice, whether they are in my Kenpo or Judo schools.

Your question asked about re-dyeing the smurf blue uniform. There are places that sell dye in that specific color, including the textile industry that will sell to customers. Walmart does have it, but the color will fade quickly again. If mine fades, I will just retire the uniform. My uniforms are not that expensive and I've never had to pay more than $60 maximum. The minimum ever was $15 for a brand new one.

- Ceicei


----------



## auxprix (Sep 21, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> You, or your sensei, will receive a verbal rebuke, for dirty or unkept judo gi's or will not be allowed to compete if the gi is much too unkept, including a very faded blue gi. And if somebody has paid $300.00, or more, for a custom fitted Mizuno or Kwon blue gi, chances are they are simply not going to toss it and buy another one.
> 
> SO HOW DO YOU REPAIR YOUR EXPENSIVE AND VERY FADED BLUE GI? But since you've never been to a judo tournament, why are you spending so much time on a judo thread?


"Patrick"

At least Baytor's honest about his training. You are not. I think you have little, if any, Judo training. Why else would you not give us even the name of your orginization.  You have asked alot of questions that people been nice and patient enough to  answer, so here's a few for you:

Where do you currently train?

Where have you trained in the past?

What is your rank?

How long have you trained?

You've claimed to have been a Shiai Judge. If that were true, then you would be respected on these forums for your commitment to Judo. So there is no reason to hide, 'patrick'. Tell us how you gained your _vast_ knowlege of Judo.

I urge that NO ONE  post any responses to Skerry untill he answers this.


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm worn out....i think my hunting days are over...we've had some good times...but unless i really feel the need to counter "patrick" i'm going to stop responding to him and his posts/threads...sometimes if you can't catch the critter you need to starve him until he gives up...

what put me over the edge was this post by seig in the "Revoking Rank" thread...whether or not it applies here is debatable...but ever since "patrick" showed up very little resembling intelligent discussion has gone on here...



			
				Seig said:
			
		

> To this end, I would like to address the subtle and not so subtle sniping in this thread. Once again, I find myself refereeing a urinary olympiad among the Modern Arnis crowd. So that it is not said that I am picking on any one person, effective immediately, the following is Martial Talk Policy. Any continuation of the constant and/or subtle sniping will see not only the thread locked but the perpetrator(s) immediately suspended, without warning. Take your personal issues elsewhere.


it was fun while it lasted but i will no longer contribute to the devolving of the judo/jujutsu forum...as for the rest of the merry little band of hunters that formed...keep up the fight if you choose...but everyone needs to retire at some point...and i'm out...

so unless i'm really needed back here by my fellow troll hunters...i'm hanging up the hat....

for those that haven't seen it....happy hunting....


----------



## auxprix (Sep 22, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> If you're on the olympic team, would you have to buy your own gi?


I'd assume that _someone_will sponsor you, and give you a free one.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 23, 2004)

It seemed to me that every person in the olympics had a special uniform from whatever country they were from.  I would think that would be one of the perks for being in the olympics.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)

the supply the uniforms in the olympics for every sport that i have heard of.  As for dyeing the gi's if you are good enough to be in tournaments where they kick you out for your blue being to fadded you spend enough time doing judo to own more then one 350 dollar gi.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 24, 2004)

By the way if they saw Ace's beat up blue gi they would definitly reject him lol.


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> By the way if they saw Ace's beat up blue gi they would definitly reject him lol.



LoL


----------



## JDenz (Sep 29, 2004)

lol


----------

